# black & decker belt sander



## wengang1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought a b&d belt sander a while back (3"x21") and after I used it a few times, it simply stopped working. It wouldn't start.

I'd had it a while and I had no receipt so I went to the store and bought another one, same model.

I only used it twice when the exact same thing happened.

The troubleshooting chart says check the fuse, but there is no visible fuse outside the machine.

Anybody else have this problem? Can it really be that flimsy?

I'm stripping paint with it, didn't put more than about 3 hours total time on it before it stopped working.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

wengang1 said:


> I bought a b&d belt sander a while back (3"x21") and after I used it a few times, it simply stopped working. It wouldn't start.
> 
> I'd had it a while and I had no receipt so I went to the store and bought another one, same model.
> 
> ...


I think the fuse they're talking about is the fuse(circuit breaker)in your electric panel.
Did you check your breaker panel? These drawn some amperage, so if it's on a circuit with another large draw, you could trip a breaker.
Having 2 sanders drop dead in a short period of time is statistically improbable.
Have you tried plugging them in, in another outlet?
Were the outlets they were plugged into, GFCI controlled?
I have a Craftsman belt sander I bought in 1977, I can't kill. About the same level of build. Purely a homeowner quality product that I have hundreds of hours on.
There's a simple explanation for this.


----------



## Rparks61 (Jul 17, 2013)

*3x21 belt sander will not turn on*

I have the same problem. I turned the unit off to change belts, once that was done, I depressed the trigger and unit will not engage. I cleaned it blew out all the saw dust I could find, let the unit cool over night and the trigger will not turn on the unit. I believe the trigger switch is the culprit.
I really enjoy the folks who ask the most obvious questions: breakers, GFI, is it plugged in, etc. These are essential questions to eliminate the obvious but at some point you have the experience and turn to the internet as a last resort. I would hate to have someone ask me if the unit was plugged in and I had neglected to check that. I should not be allowed to use any power tool if my mind wasn't clear enough to check the obvious.
Anyway, from the user manual it looks like they expected the switch to malfunction due to it being listed in the troubleshooting section.
Too bad, because I liked the sander and the price was reasonable but the length of service is just unacceptable for it to malfunction. Makes me want to consider a different brand for replacement.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Try rotating the belt by hand a little and then try starting it. Small possibility that it is a brush type motor and that it happened to stop in a spot where the brushes were not making good contact.

But anyways, that's pretty bad for B&D.


----------



## Rparks61 (Jul 17, 2013)

*good advice*

Yep I tried that too still just like its not plugged in dead as a doornail​


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Try to find a older porter cable 3x21. They are really made well; i have the bigger porter cable 360vs 3x24. For lighter sanding I have a makita 3x18 belt sander that is well made.


----------



## wengang1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't follow up on this, but I bought a couple of these sanders and finally I took the last one apart. The problem is in the switch. It's just a cheap metal contact strip that burns up, I assume because it get hot. It's just cheap junk. After that, I bought a DeWalt, and like most DeWalt products I've bought, no problems (except my reciprocating saw, but that's another story).


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

wengang1 said:


> I didn't follow up on this, but I bought a couple of these sanders and finally I took the last one apart. The problem is in the switch. It's just a cheap metal contact strip that burns up, I assume because it get hot. It's just cheap junk. After that, I bought a DeWalt, and like most DeWalt products I've bought, no problems (except my reciprocating saw, but that's another story).


Some woodworking tools even have a sealed switch to keep out dust. The dewalt belt sander is really kool looking. Enjoy!


----------



## Rparks61 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Right On Target*

Thank you for your post. I believe you are spot on. This is proof that you get what you pay for. I shopped for a replacement yesterday and when I picked up the Porter Cable sander I was astonished how heavy it is and how robust the trigger switch is as well. The price was $159 compared with the B&D at $69.
Now I must decide whether I want to purchase one PC or 3 BD.:laughing:


----------

